# Girling 60 rebuild



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Girling 60 rebuild *ran into problem**

Starting a Girling 60 rebuild/powdercoat... bought them off ebay for $40 making sure everything works when I'm finished they're gonna be powdercoated
P4C:
Before and after the wirewheel, still not finished the right one yet

other side


_Modified by 20B_envy at 7:47 PM 2-25-2008_


_Modified by 20B_envy at 1:18 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Girling 60 rebuild (20B_envy)*

Keep em coming. Am about to do the same upgrade. What lines and pads are you using? You doing a full rebuild? New seals, pins, etc?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah full rebuild I bought the piston seals and boots, guide boot seals and G60 ATE Powerdiscs from getcoolparts.com 
Pads will probably be Hawk HPS. Lines will more than likely be my stock 2.0l MKIII lines. 
I think the guide pins look pretty decent, just needs some brake clean and grease...
you doing the compressed air + wood method?


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

I think so. Don't know how else to get them apart. Hawk HPS is the same pads I am using. Find a good place to buy them?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Not yet, have to buy the Audi 5000 pads because g60s are too small...


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I seemed to have run into a problem... My pressure was too high and I seemed to have popped out both of the large pots, but left the smaller ones still in there... so I have two questions... 
How can I get that other piston out?
If I can't get it out like that, how can I get the other piston back in so I can start over?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

???


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

help!


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

I haven't torn into mine yet, so am not much help, but do you have pics of what you are talking about by small pots? Aren't there just the two large pistons?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

One is just a little bit smaller than the other, I'll take pictures when my seals and such arrive.
compressed air works good if you can get them both to come out at the same time


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

how far out did the one piston come that didn't come out? I would say that if you could push the other that came out back in and hold it from coming out, that might do it. How hard are they to get back in?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

ha! 
on the first caliper i did it came out maybe a half inch, but it was tough...
second caliper it hardly moved. 
I would assume that it's a pressure vacuum deal, although I'm not able to put the piston back in by hand.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Not sure I buy the vacuum thing. Should all come at since the two chambers are linked. I bet it is seized. You might want to try and soak it with some WD or PB.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I was thinking that too, would that damage any of the parts? 
Since I'm rebuilding I don't care about the rubber seals or boots. I've got a 5GAL bucket of BLASTER parts cleaner I'm thinking about utilizing since PB' blaster helped me a lot with seized exhaust manifold bolts ... there isn't much rust or anything like that on the large piston.
What exactly happens when brake pistons seize?


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

You might try some diesel fuel. That is an old engine rebuilder trick for seized pistons, but since you have the blaster, then use it. I don't think it would damage anything. Doubt it would even hurt the seals, but those are being replaced so I doubt you have anything to worry about there. Corrosion causes the pistons to seize. The ones you got, what did they look like?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

They don't look that bad, the pistons I took out are clean, inside the pot it's got a little surface rust but that's about it.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Did the walls have surface rust at all?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Nope, really clean believe it or not


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

I got it... Had to ease the larger pistons back in and do it over again. Best advice is just be patient and if you see one advancing faster than the other stop and get yourself a large c clamp so you can catch the other one up.
Blaster...!

caliper, caliper, carrier, carrier, pistons

My other project... 468ci rebuild

other BS parts laying around... my 16v head in the back, 9a block with flywheel lower left, intake manifolds, 8v flywheel, etc...


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Got my rotors and seals today also
sweet

sweeter

sweater


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Excellent. Keep up the good work and keep em coming. How much you getting charge to powdercoat the calipers?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Haven't found a place yet, probably be in the 200-300 range...


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Geez, if it is that much, send them to me and I can get them done way cheaper. I painted an offroad truck bumper for 200 and it was HUGE.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah I'm gonna search for prices a little, the guy that did his R32 calipers toxic green or whatever color that was told me around 300... I thought that was a little pricey too.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Maybe he put one to many zeros on that price. I was hoping I could get it done for less than 50 bucks. I had a valve cover pcoated and it was 45 bucks and they sand blasted if for me too.


_Modified by SLVVR6 at 11:44 AM 2-27-2008_


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Damn I'd like to stop this solvent soak and get them sandblasted... it would save a lot of time


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

May as well. Why are you still soaking them?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I forgot hahaha.
i'm gonna go hit them with the wirewheel and brush some more...


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Shot some pics when you finish wire brushing them.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

What you using for fluid?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

That 5 gal bucket of solvent pictured above and brake cleaner...
I gave up with the wire brush, there's too many angles that I can't get to, I'm gonna get em sandblasted...
pics to follow


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

What kinda brake fluid is what i meant to say.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Ahh not sure, either Super Blue or the cheapest 5.1 I can find. Haven't really made up my mind on fluid, still gotta clean em, coat em, and get pads.
you?


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

If you want them properly powdercoated...I can do them for both for $75, including reassembly. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the offer but I'd prefer to keep it local, these sombiches are heavy and shipping's always a PITA.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

so I got quoted at ~$60 for the sandblasting (labor rate is 60/hr) and $100-120 for the coating depending on the color... that's not too bad...


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

That is way to high. I would call around. You could ship them to someone and have them done for that. You might be into it for nearly 200 bucks. Way to high in my opinion.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Yea, I'm not set on this one place yet, but it's the only place in the area I've heard of so far.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Keep calling. May as well go with machschnelGTI's deal for 75 bucks and pay some to ship them. Would be under the cost of what you found.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm stupid.
I just googled Trenton powder coat and found like 6 places.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Call around. That first quote you gave seems high.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah I'm getting some good rates now.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

What kinda money you seeing now?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

$40 per caliper at bonehead performance, the other guys have to get back to me.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

those are audi 500 turbo caplipers and 11" Corrado G60 Rotors?
have you got the pads yet, I like to know how the pad contact area compares with the contact area on the rotor. I am noticing that the pad is wider then the rotor and hangs off. 
Let me know how yours looks.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah, they're 5000 calipers with G60 rotors, didn't get pads yet. 
Did you get 5000 pads or G60 pads?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

5000 turbo pads.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah, I haven't checked the fitment yet as I don't have them.
I'll post a thread in the mk3 or mk2 forum seeing what other people use


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_Yeah, I haven't checked the fitment yet as I don't have them.
I'll post a thread in the mk3 or mk2 forum seeing what other people use

I think they would work with the pad being wider then the rotor contact area, but it isn't right. Curious to hear what others have done.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3712568


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

A friend just had a set of wheels powder coated in North Jersey and it didn't cost that much, guy did a good job. 
PM me and I'll get you his contact information.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

PM'd


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (Hammersmith)*

I called around last Friday and got a quote for 60 bucks for the set.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

What color?


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

They will do a lot of different colors, but I asked for black. It would have been cheaper, but 60 is their minimum charge.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

Does anyone have a picture of what the correct brake pad looks like?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (SLVVR6)*

audi 5000 turbo 
fits the Girling 60's


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Been chating back and forth with someone at http://www.RaceShopper.com. I told him I need Audi 5K turbo pads and he sent me this pic. Looks right. Said they sell the Hawk HPS for 86 a set. Anyone found cheaper?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

That's what I found too


----------



## LiTtLeGuYWiThGTi (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

i noticed your going all OEM for ur dual piston set up..
Im doing the same upgrade but i was looking more into better than OEM, any suggestions on performance pads and rotots?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

HPS aren't OEM, and ATE powerdiscs aren't OEM either.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Yup, what 20B_envy said. I might go OEM or comparable on the rotors since the slots/drilled holes don't do a whole lot for you. Mostly for looks than anything. Pad and calipers are where you are going to see your biggest improvement. Not sure what I will do with brake lines. I might just go with new OEM brake lines. Not sure about stainless braided, plus the OEM lines are really cheap from GAP. I am for sure doing Hawk HPS pads though.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Ditto... I've been hearing that stainless lines are also more of a cosmetic thing like the drilled/slotted, the benefit that you're really feeling is the fact that they're NEW LINES. 
New fluid is a + too.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

Do you plan on using ATE Race fluid?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Still haven't decided yet, I just know I'm gonna flush as much as i can without it going dry and fill it back up with something that's got a high boiling point


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Dropped em off at the powdercoater... $80 for both sets 
will post pictures when finished...


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Found a pair of pads too, $80 shipped from some ebay store


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_Ditto... I've been hearing that stainless lines are also more of a cosmetic thing like the drilled/slotted, the benefit that you're really feeling is the fact that they're NEW LINES. 
New fluid is a + too.

Quality stainless lines will give you better pedal feeling, although the difference could be very slight depending on the brake spec and length of hose. In designing hose layouts the length is considered for pedal feel from expansion. Of course for everyday street cars I would see no huge advantage for SS lines, plus they will not last as long as your OEM's. In racing applications SS lines are recommended for the high consistent fluid temperatures where constant pedal feeling is needed for the driver's advantage.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I always wondered about that, thanks for clearing it up...
oh and if you want HPS pads for cheap try searching google for performance peddlers and offer them something under $80 and they'll probably take it.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

calipers are back and powdercoated now I'm putting them back together... The boot is a son of a bitch and I can't get it seated properly. 
Also are the pistons built to the caliper or are they interchangable?
page 3


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Not sure on the piston size. I would imagine that they mass produce them to a certain diameter/spec and will fit any caliper. I could be wrong though. Got any digital/dial calipers?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

They're all the same, I just got everything back together and the HPS pads in... I'll try and find my camera and get some pictures.
Easiest way to do get the pistons and boots in is the way that was described in the girling 54 rebuild... where you fold the boot over the end of the piston and try to thread it in before you put the piston in then take a copper pipe or something that fits in inside the piston that won't break when you hit it with a hammer








then you just smack it into place after lubing them all up with Brake fluid. 


_Modified by 20B_envy at 7:11 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Cool...excited to see it. Need to start on the same project.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

thats really not a good rebuilding practice. 
you should be able to reassemble them with only a small screw driver if you have a little strength in your hands. 
replace the o-ring and then install the boot into the caliper, use the small screw driver and your fingers to open the boot and put the piston in. center the piston and then squeeze the in. 
the use of hammers and smacking can damage the o-ring and then your back where you started with a non functional caliper. 
the groove where the boost attaches.....is it full of powdercoating? that would raise the boot making the ID smaller and making it much harder to get the piston in by hand.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

The insides were clean but the pistons we're having a hell of a time going in. I could get them started fine then right up to the inner seal they wouldn't move... tried rocking it back and forth like I did when I had them apart previously and none of the 4 would move. 
I know I didn't scrape anything or rip the piston seal though. Since then I took them out and did it again. The second time it was much easier. 
The boot is just always a pain in the ass to get seated properly if you don't know how to do it right, which I had to read over a few times.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

cool, post some pictures already


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm trying i can't find my camera!


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Already trimmed the (ABS?) sensor wire off the two brake pads
And I'm probably gonna get flamed for the color buttttttt that's okay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by 20B_envy at 10:35 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

those look great.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

I think they look great as well. What color car are they going on?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, I've been toying the idea of black base with tasteful yellow accents... brakes, maybe some of the textured molding... much like another guy on here some where that did the same thing but with red... I'll have to find his car somewhere and steal a picture


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Found it... I would have no boser, black wheels and an N/A bumper with probably lamin-x'd fogs and an intercooler sticking out of the front. 
This is tdogg's car


----------



## GotRubberDucky (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Im having a problem with this swap onto my Corrado... after i had it all bolted up and connected the brake lines, there wasnt enough slack in the brake line for me to turn without stretching the lines. im using stainless steel braided brake lines... did you have this problem? anyone?
any help... thanks
Heres my Girling 60's


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (GotRubberDucky)*

I knew that the lines were close using stock lines. Did you by chance compare the length of the stock lines to the stainless ones you have? Where did you get the lines from?


----------



## GotRubberDucky (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (SLVVR6)*

i dont have the stock ones anymore, i got the stainless ones from germanautoparts.com... they worked great on the stock calipers, but wont cut it on the 60's
i found a place to make custom stainless steel braided brakelines but i was still wondering if anyone else had this problem.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Girling 60 rebuild *ran into problem* (20B_envy)*

I just played around with my Girling 60's tonight to make sure they clear my 15" wheels. I noticed that the carrier interferes with the mounting surface on spindle just slightly, enough to not allow the carriers to properly seat on the spindle. Did you guys see that? It was close to the bottom mounting hole. I have attached an image you posted 20B_envy on what I am talking about. May want to look and see if they are hitting. I tried both carriers and they both hit, so I am pretty sure it isn't a left hand/right hand issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Mine don't have any interference as far as carriers are concerned. What size rotors are you mounting and are they G60's?


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Are you 100% sure you don't have interference? I would think VW/Audi wouldn't change thier castings on the spindle or carriers for that matter. I really had to look close to see it, but it did cause a definite gap beteen the carrier and spindle. I haven't bought rotors yet, just have the calipers and rebuild kit. Rotors will be something reasonably cheap but quality (ATE, Brembo). No cross drilling or slots though.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Had it running today on jackstands with no visible problems... Bedding the brakes in soon.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (GotRubberDucky)*

Heres my Girling 60's


[/quote]
wondering why this person has a bleeder valve in where ther brake line goes?


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (sxracer001)*

Hey you are right...didn't notice that.


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (SLVVR6)*

Hey guys do you know if i can use Girling 54 slide pins on the 60s.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (8716valver)*

Boy, I have no idea on that. I would say call a place that sells them both and have them cross reference the part numbers.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Couldn't find any info on ETKA


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Just bed in the brake pads... they feel great. I've got a little bit of a lighting problem though... my interior light turns on when I brake, then goes out. 
strange.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

That is strange..would have to pull out the Bentley on that...


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah i figured it out, apparently I have a bad contact in my door which, in addition to setting off my interior light, also sets off my keyless alarm WHILE I'M DRIVING







so I'm replacing all of the contacts in the door and hoping all goes well. The brakes are awesome, I just get a little bit of scraping noise probably from the slots in the rotors but all is well and they stop like a bad mother fker. 
SLV this is a great thing.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Does it feel heavier up front now?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I felt my ABS kick in more than before that's a definite. As far as weight distribution, it's negligent. I love the way they stop. There are no deep grooves or anything in the bedding sequence. The pictures tomorrow will definitely do them justice.


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Do you think it matters that im using audi 5000 pads on the rado rotors? The size looks good and all ive just been reading how people use pads from different cars.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (8716valver)*

I thought that is what people usually do. I was told to use a pad from an 88 audi 5000 quattro turbo. I know there are other audi pads that work as well, like a 1994 cabriolet pad works as well. Most come with sensor wires.


_Modified by SLVVR6 at 10:29 AM 5-8-2008_


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

That's what you're supposed to do, really. I mean there are other pad and rotor combinations you can use but that's the one that most people use.


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

oh good then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2abat16vt3t4 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (SLVVR6)*

snicker snicker snicker.....

mine way so much, I can do endos (spelling???).


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (mk2abat16vt3t4)*

ahhh...ok. How did that add value to the thread?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

no value, completely useless


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Agree...
Dropped the calipers off to get pcoated today. Think he is doing them for 35-40 bucks.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

How'd the disassembly go?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Wow, a 4 page thread on a caliper rebuild? Is this insane or what?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (8716valver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8716valver* »_Hey guys do you know if i can use Girling 54 slide pins on the 60s.

No, they do not. G54 caliper slide pins are not the same diameter and are also too short.


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

that blows http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
does anyone have some girling 60 pins they would like to sell?


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

Well, you are in the brake section, so not sure what else to say. Thanks for making the thread one more post long.








Disassembly went really well, took about 5 minutes per side.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Good deal, pictures when they're back together!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (8716valver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8716valver* »_that blows http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
does anyone have some girling 60 pins they would like to sell?

When I was missing 4 pins with a set I bought, I had no other choice than to just go out and buy another set of calipers. It pissed me off, but oh well.
Check your local junkyards or on Ebay. They sell all of the time on Ebay for about $25-40 a set.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I bought my calipers for $40 from ebay... you could check parts4vws or GAP they _ might_ sell them


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

can you use the stock 2.0 brake lines with the girling 60? And If I want to upgrade in the future to Stainless steel all I need is 2.0 brake lines right?


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (ChinkyVdub)*

My understanding is that you can use stock 2.0l lines. Haven't put mine on yet, but will be soon.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I had a similar question with the brake lines. My B4 Passat has the ATE 54 DE brake lines which are attached using a bolt, instead of threaded in lines. If the 2.0L brake lines will be compatible with the lines on the fender well then I can do that.
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## smokin_tdi (Jul 1, 2008)

Has anyone tried to fit corrado steelies over this brake set up? Does it fit or do you need to run spacers?


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (smokin_tdi)*

Before I had mine powdercoated, I did a test fit. I haven't installed them yet, but they seemed to be ok with corrado steelies.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

20B_envy, you were ahead of your time by eight years with that color. Found your old pic (at the bottom) in archives. The set of mustard girling 60 have clear powder coat over the color. Not sure if the rear Mk IV calipers next to them got several coats of color or it just got put on really heavy. The powder color and clear took every surface imperfection off of them. The mustard color looked a little transparent and went on thin. After they get the correct shade of yellow over the mustard, it'll have a total of four coats. Two clear and two of color. That'll be four coats and enough to make em look butter smooth like the Mk IV rears.



petethepug said:


> So ... Got the Girling 60 calipers back from the eBay dude. With having peeps do work for you on eBay, you never have to be shocked. You've just got to be patient. The guy did a great job disassembling the calipers but now we have one that's Porsche yellow and the other is mustard yellow. I just asked him to take them back and match the color. More work for him but not my problem.





20B_envy said:


> Already trimmed the (ABS?) sensor wire off the two brake padsAnd I'm probably gonna get flamed for the color buttttttt that's okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porsche up'd and the ante and made the '12 918 Spyder scream 1990's. http://www.autoblog.com/2011/06/24/2012-porsche-911-turbo-s-edition-918-spyder-quick-spin-review/


----------

